# WSKTS is a great sharpener!



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I recently bought a Work Sharp Knife & Tool Sharpener and finally got around to sharpen some knives and tools. After watching the short video that came with the sharpener and reading over the instructions, I took the plunge and started sharpening some of my knives. I was very pleased with the outcomes on all of the knives that I sharpened, starting with kitchen knives then pocket knives and finally my hunting and "working" knives. It puts a heck of a edge on them all and pretty quickly. I even used it to sharpen a couple of hatchets and the WSKTS did a great job. I ordered mine through Northern Tool for $69 with free shipping...I highly recommend this sharpener! :grin: ::clapping::


----------

